# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Death or dying in dreams.

## Fattoxthegreat

In my dream journal, dying or death seems to be a reoccurring theme, and since I haven't achieved an LD either out of chance or practice, I was wondering about those of you who can. When I die in dreams (usually via a gunshot), the result can range from just fading into wakefulness to crazy feelings and visuals like becoming extremely heavy and having all vision turn to static.

So my question is to those of you lucky (skillful/diligent) enough to have regular LD's: Do you ever have yourself purposefully pass away just to experience what it's like, and if you do, what kind of results do you get?

Thanks in advance for your response(s) and I apologize if this thread is redundant (as I more than likely expect).

----------


## Naiya

When I had some of my first LDs, I would get lucid after dying in a dream, because I would die and then go to heaven. It wasn't really that impressive, but I only saw one room. Another time I was greeted by relatives that don't actually exist who had apparently already died. 

Sometimes, I'd go to hell, though. LOL. It was quite fun fighting zombies in hell. Don't ask me why there were zombies in hell. I met the devil and he sexually harassed me. I never did meet God, though.  :Sad:  

In those cases there was no blacking out or break in consciousness, just a scene change. But in recent years when I have death-like experiences in lucids, I do actually black out, then have a false awakening, usually just in the same place I was. Kinda like having an extra life in a video game. Pretty cool, eh?  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

I have done things in dreams such as fall off a skyscraper, and hit the ground, but then I just stand up and walk away.

Pretty macabre, but now I am curious to see what would happen if I killed myself in a dream.  

From past experience, probably nothing would happen, like if I shot myself in the head, the bullet would go through, and that's it.

----------


## Hidden

I've never died in a lucid dream, but I've died a couple of times in non-lucids.  Usually the scene changes once I realize I'm about to die and I watch what happens afterward.  Eventually I plan on dying on purpose while lucid, just to see what happens.

----------


## Kordan

Well Hidden, if you suddenly drop off of the forums one day, we'll know what happened  :wink2: 

And to Fattoxthegreat; I've been killed before in a lucid (being hacked to pieces by my grandfather's neighbors  :tongue2: ) and it was kind of gruesome...to watch. I didn't feel anything, that I can remember. I think that I just woke up after that though.

----------


## Hidden

Haha. =P

It's so funny when people are like, "ooh, if you die in a dream then you'll actually die!"

----------


## Sugarglider11

> Haha. =P
> 
> It's so funny when people are like, "ooh, if you die in a dream then you'll actually die!"



I know its Hilarius, my one friend thinks your heart will stop in a falling dream if you hit the ground  ::lol:: 

I have never died in a dream before... but sounds interesting to try to do. But I think that you can use your death dreams to get some lucid dreams, if you wake up after getting shot/dying you could just stay still and Deild. I hope that you can do that, it could make lucid dreaming so much easier for you.

----------


## Hidden

I'm almost positive you can do that, assuming you realize that it's a dream soon enough before you wake up.  I've DEILDed a couple of times right after a non-lucid ended (the dream faded out).  Just be sure to RC afterward in case you get a FA.

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

> I know its Hilarius, my one friend thinks your heart will stop in a falling dream if you hit the ground 
> 
> I have never died in a dream before... but sounds interesting to try to do. But I think that you can use your death dreams to get some lucid dreams, if you wake up after getting shot/dying you could just stay still and Deild. I hope that you can do that, it could make lucid dreaming so much easier for you.



Hmmm, a DEILD huh. So would I just lie there and imagine myself on the ground with my brains coating the earth? Haha, j/k. But yeah, I never thought about using that as a LD method. Thanks for the advise.

----------


## Sugarglider11

> Hmmm, a DEILD huh. So would I just lie there and imagine myself on the ground with my brains coating the earth? Haha, j/k. But yeah, I never thought about using that as a LD method. Thanks for the advise.



Yeah tell me how that goes, I would really like to know :smiley: . How often do you have these dreams, it could get you pretty regular lucid dreams.

----------


## gerysignfield

i have had both lucid dreams and dreams where i am shot ... but never at the same time.... in my dream when im shot in a scuffle i lay there for a while expecting death... but nothing comes... eventually there is a scene change and im no longer shot or dieing..... but in lucid dreams... were i gain control of my actions and thoughts... usally random.... i attempt 2 kill myself usally by divin head first off something... and all that happens is that my dream ends and i wake up

----------


## gerysignfield

its the exact same for me.... i was shot in a dream and i sat there kinda waitin for death but instead.... there was a scene change and i was nolonger shot or dieing and in a completly different setting.... but in the few lucid dreams i have had i attemped 2 kill myself by diving head first off of objects... and all that happens for me is on impact my dream ends... and i usally wake up

----------


## vahnpaper

I experienced dying in a dream, but that dream isn't lucid. I saw flashes of lights then I woke up.

----------


## Guinevere

It's so funny when people are like, "ooh, if you die in a dream then you'll actually die!"

-x-

It seems illogical but there's no way to prove it's entirely impossible. People who died in their sleep can't tell you what happened to them.





I dreamt about being shot and dying in some low-lucid dreams. I just wake up adruptly like from a nightmare.

----------


## detroitLions1970

Cool question. I've never passed away in a dream, lucid or non-lucid - Probably for the same reason I never get nightmares. It seems my subconcious is very good with leaving knives and guns around whenever I run into dream-danger  :wink2: .

----------


## mowglycdb

well when I searched for dream meanings , dying means change, something in you is gonna stop existing and something else take it's place.

----------


## Sora

!!! Death is also a recurring theme in my dreams. Most of my LDs where because I was about to die or was dead. I've found that gun shots are the easiest for me to turn Lucid because the pain is pretty much the same each time and I can recognize it. So I suggest you to tell yourself that if you're dying in any sort of way it's probably because you're dreaming. And you'll get lucid when that happens in your dreams.

----------


## obscurely-lucid

I've never LD'd and killed myself, but that's an interesting idea.

I had a dream where I died last night. I was shot in the back with an arrow, fell down. Then I was flying through the air and saw someone I knew and figured I was going to heaven.

Heaven was a let-down though.

The dream death = real-life death thing is funny, yeah... but what if it's true? What if I didn't actually wake up this morning, and instead, what appears to be my real life right now is actually the afterlife?

Nah, just kidding. That's ridiculous, right?  :smiley:

----------


## Hidden

> It seems illogical but there's no way to prove it's entirely impossible. People who died in their sleep can't tell you what happened to them.



If someone had dreamed about dying and then actually did die in their sleep, it was probably dying that caused the dream, not the other way around.

----------


## mentalenforcer

In normal dreams what usually happens when I die is I'm kicked out of the dream.  It doesn't happen instantly, but I can feel the dream start to slip.  I can hold on for a bit, but not indefinitely.  I feel the wound for a while after I wake up.

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

> If someone had dreamed about dying and then actually did die in their sleep, it was probably dying that caused the dream, not the other way around.



That would be the brain's ultimate "Fuck you!"...Not only are you actually dying, but you get to dream that too! No peaceful affirmations in which you get to see your loved ones or reflect on your life, no no. You get to die while dying. In all seriousness, though, I'd like to think that the brain possesses deep, almost unattainable powers that could willingly cease life function. Not sure why I'd like to think that though...


And as a neat side note, last night I was eaten in a horrible, grotesque manner...

----------


## Hidden

> That would be the brain's ultimate "Fuck you!"...Not only are you actually dying, but you get to dream that too! No peaceful affirmations in which you get to see your loved ones or reflect on your life, no no. You get to die while dying. In all seriousness, though, I'd like to think that the brain possesses deep, almost unattainable powers that could willingly cease life function. Not sure why I'd like to think that though...
> 
> 
> And as a neat side note, last night I was eaten in a horrible, grotesque manner...



Lol to the first part.

I also have no clue why one would want to think that. o.0

----------


## mini0991

> In normal dreams what usually happens when I die is I'm kicked out of the dream.  It doesn't happen instantly, but I can feel the dream start to slip.  I can hold on for a bit, but not indefinitely.  I feel the wound for a while after I wake up.




Sounds like a "Game Over" scenario...you die, things "reset" and you wake up.

----------


## MrFantasy

I've had a few non-lucid dreams where I died and kept dreaming after I died. one of them I woke up in a park and didn't know what was going on and there were a bunch of other people there and everyone was confused and didn't know how we got there and then a man came and told us we were dead and we were angels and he was going to teach us how to use our powers to heal and help people.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Oh I killed myself in a dream.  It was fun!  No biggie. LOL

I just went into The Void, and respawned.

----------


## Raven Knight

> In my dream journal, dying or death seems to be a reoccurring theme, and since I haven't achieved an LD either out of chance or practice, I was wondering about those of you who can. When I die in dreams (usually via a gunshot), the result can range from just fading into wakefulness to crazy feelings and visuals like becoming extremely heavy and having all vision turn to static.
> 
> So my question is to those of you lucky (skillful/diligent) enough to have regular LD's: Do you ever have yourself purposefully pass away just to experience what it's like, and if you do, what kind of results do you get?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response(s) and I apologize if this thread is redundant (as I more than likely expect).



I have died a couple of times that I remember.  The first time I died when I got shot.  I collapsed and everything faded to black as I woke.  I felt my body going cold as I died.

The other time I died and went to a place that looked like heaven.  I remember talking to God (or whatever diety it turns out is waiting there) and saying I didn't really deserve to be in heaven.  The response I got was that I had given myself to the light and I would never be turned away.

----------


## Hidden

Just last night an elf convinced me to let him kill me.  I'm not sure what his reasoning was, but I swear it made sense at the time.  Everything just went dark and then I watched my two sons (dream sons, I'm 16 and don't have any children...) grow up.

----------


## Andywarski

I have battled in my lucid dreams and have gotten hurt, but never quite death. And in my non-lucids I usually end up hiding from nightmares.

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

> I have died a couple of times that I remember.  The first time I died when I got shot.  I collapsed and everything faded to black as I woke.  I felt my body going cold as I died.
> 
> The other time I died and went to a place that looked like heaven.  I remember talking to God (or whatever diety it turns out is waiting there) and saying I didn't really deserve to be in heaven.  The response I got was that I had given myself to the light and I would never be turned away.



That's pretty intense, Raven. Whenever I die I just fade to nothing. I'm actually curious, if you don't mind divulging, what do you believe religion wise? I wonder if what happens when one dies in a dream is influenced by what they consciously believe.

----------


## jessie1203

OK!! I have something interesting to tell you about people!!

in my case... i've always wanted to learn to astral proyect (this was before i even knew about lucid dreaming) anyways... i could never get around to achieve it, until i learn about LD... i started trying to lucid dream and i started off with reality checks.. one day it worked!! but here's how it happened...

when i realized i was doing something out of ordinary and impossible (driving while having a laptop on my lap and chating on messenger ) i realized i was dreaming... all of a sudden PUFF immediately! it sends me to my body... my room... i wake up (my mind.. my body still asleep) i experience a little sleep paralysis and wa la!! i start getting out of my body.. i can see my self laying down... i walk away from my body, go thru walls... but then it starts to act like lucid dreaming... like everything is the way it is in real life but details are different... and a lot of people around, and sometimes a monster or two walk into the scene ...

this happends everytime i realize in a dream that i am dreaming... so to me its not like i realize i'm dreaming and continue in the same dream... its never like that.. what happends is that i'm sent to my body AS SOON AS i realize its a dream... and i experience the separation from my body... as it sounds.. i separate from my body at will... but only happends in the middle of a dream..

like this one time i was driving and when i was about to crash against a wall, i stepped on the breaks but i knew i was gonna crash... one second before i crash PUFF i awake in my phisical body and separate from it... leave my body sleeping and lift off!

THIS IS THE INTERESTING ONE!!
another time i was being held hostage with other friends by terrorists.. i was on my knees, hands tied to my back, and i guy walks toward me and shoots me in the head.. i remember seeing the blow from the gun and immediatly my body falls to the ground and my soul detaches from the body... and i wonder off around my room... it was AMAZING... i think thats how it feels to die... the guy shoots my head so my body died and my soul got out of the useless body...

any thoughts anyone???  ::?:

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

There's no real reason to doubt the incredible power of nn-DMT. Whatever it thinks will happen when you die, will really happen when you actually die. Have a fun afterlife!

----------


## Hidden

nn-DMT?

----------


## Loaf

When I jump off cliffs I fade as I reach the bottom and then see blackness like when you close your eyes, except I can make out a faint spiral spinning. I can also hear my heart pounding loudly. Then I wake up.

----------


## insane

just last nyt i had a ld and i ran out in front of a bus to kill myself thinki i would wake up nope just got up tryd yellin to see if i would yell out in my sleep so mum coulld wake my up no go my i felt my body in the deepest sleep though my mind was wide awake nothin specal about ld i reckon its interestin though they say you have you take notice of the charecters and explore in ld but latly iv been sick and tired of doin that in ld so i startd killin my charecter then findin a bed in my dream then go to bed interestin ay and i did have a dream in my dream thats my way off gettin out of dreamin and wakin up

----------


## WolfTsunade

> just last nyt i had a ld and i ran out in front of a bus to kill myself thinki i would wake up nope just got up tryd yellin to see if i would yell out in my sleep so mum coulld wake my up no go my i felt my body in the deepest sleep though my mind was wide awake nothin specal about ld i reckon its interestin though they say you have you take notice of the charecters and explore in ld but latly iv been sick and tired of doin that in ld so i startd killin my charecter then findin a bed in my dream then go to bed interestin ay and i did have a dream in my dream thats my way off gettin out of dreamin and wakin up



What?


I have died in a dream before. I fell down an empty elevator shaft. I woke up when I hit the ground, with a very bad headache.

----------


## insight

Robert Moss said that most Shamanic initiations start by being ripped to pieces in your dreams... So maybe you're starting to become a shaman ?

----------


## Loaf

Loafs Newb 2 English Converter
Version 1.0
Input:




> just last nyt i had a ld and i ran out in front of a bus to kill myself thinki i would wake up nope just got up tryd yellin to see if i would yell out in my sleep so mum coulld wake my up no go my i felt my body in the deepest sleep though my mind was wide awake nothin specal about ld i reckon its interestin though they say you have you take notice of the charecters and explore in ld but latly iv been sick and tired of doin that in ld so i startd killin my charecter then findin a bed in my dream then go to bed interestin ay and i did have a dream in my dream thats my way off gettin out of dreamin and wakin up



Output:




> Just last night I had an LD where I ran out in front a bus to try and kill myself. I thought it would wake me up (it didn't) so instead I got up and tried yelling in hopes my mother would come and wake me up. I felt my body in the deepest sleep though and my mind was wide awake. Nothing special about LD's. I reckon they are interesting though. You have to take notice of the characters and explore in an LD but lately I've been sick and tired of doing that so I started killing my character and finding a bed in my dream then going to bed. Interesting, ay? And I did have a dream in my dream, that is my way of getting out of dreams and waking up!



Certain words and grammar have been added to make this post acceptable.

 ::D:

----------


## Hidden

> Loafs Newb 2 English Converter
> Version 1.0
> Certain words and grammar have been added to make this post acceptable.



I approve.  :wink2:

----------


## CrazyInSane

I once died in a dream without being lucid, so I thought I was really about to die (it was from a bomb). I woke up right after I faded to black and died. I was sweating profusely, it was some scary shit indeed.

----------


## J.D.

> Loafs Newb 2 English Converter
> Version 1.0



Where can I download this?  ::D: 

The only times I've ever "died" in a dream were non-lucids where I fell off a cliff or a skyscraper.  It was like falling back into my waking body! As soon as I hit the ground I would instantly wake up as all my muscles tensed at the same time.

----------


## Trickster

Loafs Newb 2 English Converter
Version 1.0

Loaf +1



I usually welcome death as the end to a lifestyle that has long since run out of steam.
To die in a Lucid dream only to find transformation and not tragedy or failure in death.

----------


## lucid4sho

Recently I had an end of the world dream where me and most of the planet were blown up by bombs, I was lucid at the time so when I saw the explosion headed toward me I just thought I was about to wake up as usual. Instead when I was incinerated I stayed lucid and entered a strange state of awareness, I was disembodied and floating in a gold light, at first I thought "oh i remember this, this is dying , I just gotta stay calm and let go" even though I was lucid some part of me felt like maybe I had really died, then I realized that there were countless other people in this place with me, but they were almost all in a panic because they couldn't believe they had died. I felt really bad for all these people since I knew they would be stuck in this place for a very long time if they didn't let go and accept that they had died. I tried calming everyone down but it seemed useless, I was being drowned out by a million frantic voices. I couldn't ignore them though and this was blocking me from moving on to whatever would be next. I feel this was an important dream because it emphasized how serious it is that people think about and accept death before it is too late.

----------


## sheogorath

I died in a dream a few nights ago. It was scary because I couldn't think. It was from a nuke, so i died slowly and My thoughts were everywhere. I tried to focus on staying alive, but eventually died and woke up.

----------


## Ladon

2 nights ago I wanted to commit suicide (in a dream). Not in an emo, dramatical sense of 'I hate my life' blablabla. I dunno why, but I was being chased by something and the only way out was to shoot myself, then 'it' started mocking me that I was too afraid of the pain, that I couldn't pull the trigger. I held the gun to my chin and shot, it hurt in a weird way... like something cracked and popped in my skull but I wasn't dead at all... I shot 4-5 shots but it couldn't kill me... I guess I can't kill myself in a dream :/

It somehow feels totally weird to call it 'suicide', it didn't feel like that at all... I was just, dunno... Getting rid of something, going somewhere else... Whatever. But not like you would commit suicide and end it all in real life. It just wasn't a 'bad' thing :p

----------


## J.D.

You just made me remember about my dream "suicide"!  ::lol::  I was trying desperately to wake up, so I hung myself.  Everything around me went into reverse, like the scene was rewinding.  Then I had a false awakening.

----------


## Hidden

> You just made me remember about my dream "suicide"!  I was trying desperately to wake up, so I hung myself.  Everything around me went into reverse, like the scene was rewinding.  Then I had a false awakening.



Which just goes to show that suicide really doesn't solve all your problems.

----------


## J.D.

Indeed! xD

----------


## vocatus

I've had numerous dreams in which I've allowed myself to pass away/get killed and they result in either me waking up or remaining in the dream and healing myself.  One extreme example of a 'death' lucid dream I had was a dream in which I cut my own head off and had to carry it around.  That was a weird experience.

----------


## Loaf

I didn't think my English converter would get so much notice. XD
I always die in my dreams. When I fall off cliffs my stomach lurches really strongly. I've had dreams where I have been shot, broken my neck, fallen off towers, of being in shock, and of getting attacked by monsters.

----------


## Angelfavy

I remember one particular dream. I remember seeing gunshots and I jumped in front of them because for some reason I wanted to die. In that split second, I thought to myself, wow, NO ONE knows what really happens when you die, but I'm about to find out. I felt no pain, but I could feel like my consciousness slipping away. Hard to explain. Almost like my life flashed before my eyes. It felt amazing..


"I find it kind of funny, I find it kind of sad. The dreams in which I'm dying are the best I've ever had."-Mad World

----------


## MementoMori

I actually have a DJ entry you might wanna read, you can read it by clicking my sig (as corny as that sounds it'll bring up my DJ)

----------


## luciddreamer000

Well, I don't really know what it means. I died in my dreams once; I committed suicided drinking a bottle of poison; and I felt miserable when I woke up. The feeling of frustration and desparation was terrible; and the dream felt real and vivid. I think maybe I committed suicide in one of my past lives.  :smiley:  Right now, the most recurring pattern in my dream journal is riding my bike with my baby. Great fun! I have quit dying. LOL!

----------


## topten35

I never purposesfully die in dreams, i have only died once in a dream and that was this morning.  I was in a western scene and there was these bullies, i took one of their guns but the same guy had some small bombs which didn't look like bombs.  He tossed one on me but it fell, but, it still explosed on my arm very slowly and i raised my arms expecting to die so i did and the dream ended, i woke up with kind of a sore shoulder, it hurt a little for a few seconds then it stopped.

----------


## Amoeba

Purposefully... once. I knew I was dreaming and I was swimming in deep ocean with no land all around. I figured rather than struggle to wake myself up I would just let go, I let the air escape my lungs so I would sink. I wanted to swim deep under water and wondered what it felt like to take a lung-full.

So I did. But my mind couldn't replicate an accurate sensation and I just felt like I was breathing the water, and I never drowned, but I woke up quickly after that.

It was all very depressing because I was feeling suicidal back then even in the dream but the sea from under the surface was beautiful. Even if it was just a shimmering blue void leading down into darkness. There was a sense of connectedness with nature and just wanting to return to it, even if just as dead nutrients.

----------

